

SICP Support for Racket - steve19
http://www.neilvandyke.org/racket-sicp/

======
bricestacey
This seems obvious, but it's important that you follow the directions when
installing it. I tried using it a couple weeks ago, but it didn't work. Turns
out the last sentence of the last step (restarting DrRacket) is important to
make it work.

------
andrewcooke
but what does it do? racket is a scheme, so should already work with sicp.
what does this add?

~~~
spacemanaki
There are some differences between Racket and the Scheme in SICP, for instance
SICP Scheme is a little bit more "vanilla", and uses set-car!, set-cdr!
instead of the set-mcar!, set-mcdr! and other mutable pairs stuff in Racket
(disclaimer: I don't know Racket, I just fumble with it occasionally while
reading Scheme books that use other dialects).

The best thing it adds though is full support for the picture language.

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-15.html...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-15.html#%_sec_2.2.4)

You can do things like

    
    
        > (right-split rogers 4)
    

And get the resulting image right there in the DrRacket REPL.

~~~
andrewcooke
fwiw, that's another package it just provides (according to what i read on the
linked page): [http://planet.plt-
scheme.org/display.ss?package=sicp.plt&...](http://planet.plt-
scheme.org/display.ss?package=sicp.plt&owner=soegaard)

